# Sportcast USA National Championship Tournament



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

What – Distance Casting.
Where – Shallotte, North Carolina.
When – Oct. 20-21-22

Join us for the SCUSA National Distance Casting Tournament. Casters of all skill levels and experience are WELCOME. Men, women and juniors. Classes are set up so you will compete against casters of your own skill level.

Fishermen, here is your chance to see just how far you can really throw that heaver!!!

Friday Oct. 20th. – Practice day, field will open for practice at around 10:00.
Saturday and Sunday Oct. 21st and 22nd - 150 and 125 gram event. Free weight choice both days. Casting starts around 9:00.

Questions – contact Tommy Farmer at 910-540-1668 or [email protected]


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Tommy*

Tommy, I have an idea that you guys should consider to level the playing field.

Here's the deal. At the end of the second day, There should be a rod throwing division.
THat is, No reels, no line; Just you, your rod, Run and throw!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

kind of like a javlin throw, i dont think a $500. rod will go very far, lol

frank


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Frank,

With our "athletic" builds we would look GOOOOOD running up to the oche for the Zzippy toss!!!!!

lol


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Firespyder7 said:


> Tommy, I have an idea that you guys should consider to level the playing field.
> 
> Here's the deal. At the end of the second day, There should be a rod throwing division.
> THat is, No reels, no line; Just you, your rod, Run and throw!


I've an uglystick that I bet I'll outthrow you guys in this event. There might be some competition there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rhino Rod*

Mine is an old, short Rhino Rod from Zebco. In fact, I've got two, The first will be for competition, the second for the back up.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

If you want to compete, are both Saturday and Sunday required?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FH,

Both days are free weight choice. 150 or 125 sinkers. You can cast both days or just one day, whatever works for you.

Come on down.

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I think we may make it on Sunday. That will give Everett a chance to see some really good casters, just before we head out for the drum tourney.

I may try to catch up with you before then while you are practicing and watch and learn.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I may give a little seminar on friday (practice day) if I can get enough interest.

I plan to practice as much as possible in the next few weeks. Practicw has been slack since the Primo, if I don't get it right soon I'll get spanked...lol

Tommy


----------

